# Does anyone have problems with organic turkey?



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 12, 2015)

I've been having painful flare-ups, despite eliminating trigger foods from my diet. All I eat these days are potatoes, brown rice, lettuce, whole grain pasta and bread, wheat, Puffins cereal, saltine crackers and turkey. I'm not too sure which of those foods have been causing my flare-ups, but it left me in fear of eating. I suspect it's multiple, even turkey. The other day, I consumed nothing but white bread, crackers and turkey slices. When I was in the middle of consuming a pretty small turkey sandwich, I had a flare-up. This turkey was not organic, and I have read posts of people having problems with turkey. I since then moved to organic turkey - no antibiotcs, no gluten, just absolutely organic, but I'm worried if it'll trigger a flare-up. Has anyone had any problems with turkey slices, even organic?


----------

